# Keto walnut 'rye' bread



## AngelSprings (Apr 7, 2021)

I've just come across a recipe on You Tube on how to make keto walnut 'rye' bread, which looks promising for low carbers.  It's beautifully presented by someone who calls herself Heavenly Fan.  And I wondered if anyone had tried making it, and the carb value per slice?  It contains ground flaxseed, hemp flour, walnuts, baking powder, salt, and water.

I'd be interested to hear other people's thoughts on this.

Thanks.


----------



## Maca44 (Apr 8, 2021)

Not tried that bread but often make her normal bread which is nice but not as nice as my Keto beadmaker loaf.

Don't try her chips although nice they go straight through you.


----------



## AngelSprings (Apr 9, 2021)

Hi Macca, thank you for getting back to me on this.  Is your Keto bread recipe the one on You Tube by Keto King?  My only problem is I got rid of my breadmaker years ago because I would make a loaf of bread and eat slice after slice because it was so delicious, and if you are overweight it's not to be recommended!  I thought this Keto rye/walnut bread would be quick and easy to make.

I do like the Seriously Low Carb rolls, as they are perfect if you are going out for the day and want a packed lunch, but they are expensive and there's no guarantee which day they are going to arrive.  But I shall be ordering more.

I do like the presentations of Heavenly Fan on You Tube, as she comes across as so natural and sincere, but I did make the almond flour chips and didn't enjoy them. Bring back potatoes!

Best wishes.


----------



## Maca44 (Apr 10, 2021)

I make this bread but add Sunflower seeds & Chia seeds put it on basic not gluten as she says and it comes out fine i'm making loafs today as it happens then slice and freeze then so I have bread for the week.

Yes those rolls are really nice but costly.


----------



## AngelSprings (Apr 10, 2021)

Hi Maca
Big drum roll ... I've just ordered a breadmaker off Amazon. Should arrive Monday.  (I've justified the purchase by telling myself that I didn't have a holiday last year... well, just one little holiday!).  I'll keep you posted!


----------



## Maca44 (Apr 10, 2021)

AngelSprings said:


> Hi Maca
> Big drum roll ... I've just ordered a breadmaker off Amazon. Should arrive Monday.  (I've justified the purchase by telling myself that I didn't have a holiday last year... well, just one little holiday!).  I'll keep you posted!








						Buy Wholefoods Online | Whole foods UK | Organic Foods | Health Foods
					






					www.buywholefoodsonline.co.uk
				




I buy my stuff here but plenty of choice on Amazon etc the only thing I would say is that the Organic Oat Fibre from the above website is very good and makes a better loaf most of the oat fibre is very light and fluffy and white in colour the organic one works best for me as it is more dense and makes a darker loaf it rises better as well.

If you want the exact weights in grams let me know and I will post them for you.


----------



## AngelSprings (Apr 10, 2021)

Thank you once again.  I have ordered most of what I need from Amazon, and I'll see how I get on with it and let you know. I'll try the Wholefoods company next time.  When you have a moment could you let me know when you add and how much you add of chia and sunflower seeds to the recipe. Chia seed absorbs liquid, does adding it alter the texture of the loaf?

Sorry, I'm asking so many questions!  When I turn out the perfect loaf I promise to leave you alone!


----------



## Maca44 (Apr 11, 2021)

AngelSprings said:


> Thank you once again.  I have ordered most of what I need from Amazon, and I'll see how I get on with it and let you know. I'll try the Wholefoods company next time.  When you have a moment could you let me know when you add and how much you add of chia and sunflower seeds to the recipe. Chia seed absorbs liquid, does adding it alter the texture of the loaf?
> 
> Sorry, I'm asking so many questions!  When I turn out the perfect loaf I promise to leave you alone!


My machine bleeps about half hour into mixing that's when I add Chia & seeds just a Tablespoon of Chia and it makes no difference to my loaf. As it mixes after about 10 mins you have to scrape the sides to get that to mix in as well then after that it should just get on with it.

Add eggs at room temp along with the butter and you want the water at 30C because it cools when put in the pan so you end up with 25c or so to help yeast work. I'm more than happy to help because it's so blooming nice and I love bread so it was something I didn't want to give up.


----------



## AngelSprings (Apr 11, 2021)

Hi Maca, As mentioned, I've ordered the Morphy Richards breadmaker, and it arrives tomorrow.  I've just been looking on line on how to use it, and it asks what is the intended size of the loaf, and you press the required button for this.  So what is the weight of the finished Low Carb bread, because it's difficult to judge from just the dry ingredients? Would it be 2 lbs?  I do believe there is a setting for gluten, but you say you do not use this. 

I'm getting a bit worried now because reading reviews some people have finished up with a loaf resembling a hard brick! This could easily be me!

Thank you for the advice about the chia and sunflower seeds.  At this point in time it will have to be small baby steps, so I will attempt this at some future date.  (I was  alright until I looked on line on how to use the breadmaker!!  Before this I was looking forward to making the bread.)  I just hope to finish up with something edible.

Bless you for your help!


----------



## Maca44 (Apr 11, 2021)

AngelSprings said:


> Hi Maca, As mentioned, I've ordered the Morphy Richards breadmaker, and it arrives tomorrow.  I've just been looking on line on how to use it, and it asks what is the intended size of the loaf, and you press the required button for this.  So what is the weight of the finished Low Carb bread, because it's difficult to judge from just the dry ingredients? Would it be 2 lbs?  I do believe there is a setting for gluten, but you say you do not use this.
> 
> I'm getting a bit worried now because reading reviews some people have finished up with a loaf resembling a hard brick! This could easily be me!
> 
> ...


Mine is a Morphy so it might have similar settings, I use the biggest loaf setting medium brown and basic setting 1 about 3 1/2 hrs. Never tried setting 9 Gluten as mine always turns out perfect every time so I'm scared to try the gluten setting but the big thing for me is the Oat fibre I just don't get on with the white fluffy stuff so maybe the gluten setting would work better with it.


----------



## AngelSprings (Apr 12, 2021)

Hi Maca, thought I'd let you know how I've got on today using the new Morphy Richards breadmaker.  After all your kind tutoring you'll be pleased to know that it's been a real success.  I finished up with a golden brown loaf tasting like the bread made by the Seriously Low Carb Bread Company at a fraction of the cost.  And with no holes!

You were right when you said there was no setting for gluten, so I followed your recommendations to use Basic 1, medium crust, (2 lbs) and it worked.

You've been so helpful, Maca.  Thank you very much.

Best wishes.


----------



## Maca44 (Apr 13, 2021)

AngelSprings said:


> Hi Maca, thought I'd let you know how I've got on today using the new Morphy Richards breadmaker.  After all your kind tutoring you'll be pleased to know that it's been a real success.  I finished up with a golden brown loaf tasting like the bread made by the Seriously Low Carb Bread Company at a fraction of the cost.  And with no holes!
> 
> You were right when you said there was no setting for gluten, so I followed your recommendations to use Basic 1, medium crust, (2 lbs) and it worked.
> 
> ...


That is fantastic @AngelSprings isn't it nice I absolutely love it and no crap in it so you know it's good. 

Great news now keep baking and freeze them sliced did you get the light fluffy oat fibre ?.


----------



## Drummer (Apr 13, 2021)

Maca44 said:


> Buy Wholefoods Online | Whole foods UK | Organic Foods | Health Foods
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah - pity the oat fibre is out of stock - I had to smile though, to see that those writing the information believe that adding fibre cancels out the carbohydrate content - the Age of Magic is not yet passed.....


----------



## AngelSprings (Apr 13, 2021)

I agree with you, Maca, the bread tastes really good. Slightly more chewier than ordinary bread, but I enjoy this aspect of it. I'm dying to make another loaf.  Can't wait.  What am I like?

I did purchase the light fluffy oat fibre from Amazon, but would prefer the organic version.  However, the light fluffy one did work very well.  I have checked on line for the organic version, and, as Drummer mentions, the company is currently out of stock.

I've just purchased a pack of small freezer bags, and my next job is to slice the loaf and freeze it.  And then retrieve a couple of slices when needed.

Thank you once again and take care.


----------



## Maca44 (Apr 13, 2021)

Organic oat fibre now in stock just brought x4 packs get in quick b4 it goes.


----------



## AngelSprings (Apr 13, 2021)

Thanks, Maca, I'll check it out!


----------



## AngelSprings (Apr 14, 2021)

Right, just checked on line for the organic oat fibre, and it's a good job I did - they'd only thirteen packs left, so I ordered two.

It will interesting to observe the difference between the two loaves using the organic and non organic varieties of oat fibre. 

The organic variety has got to be more beneficial for us than the non organic one.

Keep baking!


----------



## Maca44 (Apr 14, 2021)

Forgot to say, I cut my loaf in half then slice & put each batch in freezer so take one out at room temp for 2/3 hrs then keep it in fridge so it will stay fresh for 3/4 days, it wont last long if not in fridge due to no preservatives.


----------



## helli (Apr 14, 2021)

Maca44 said:


> Forgot to say, I cut my loaf in half then slice & put each batch in freezer so take one out at room temp for 2/3 hrs then keep it in fridge so it will stay fresh for 3/4 days, it wont last long if not in fridge due to no preservatives.


As a (full carb) bread baker, this is really interesting. 
I use no preservatives and now find shop bought bread scary for how long it lasts. Shop bought bread is also bland in comparison to home made. 
Sorry, I digress. 
I find my (normal) bread does not survive well in the fridge because it gets damp and mouldy. However a bread bag (basically a heavy cotton bag) prolongs the life of a loaf. 

Usually I bake buns/rolls which I freeze and can take out and defrost on demand. I knead by hand and have no bread maker (it's a great way to take out frustrations on a piece of dough ... and keeps bingo wings at bay) so it is easy to shape and size the dough as I want.  I understand you can take the uncooked dough out of a bread maker and shape into rolls if you want Murphy and Richard to do the kneading and keep their bingo wings at bay


----------



## Maca44 (Apr 14, 2021)

I think full carb bread using normal flour is different from the Keto loaf that's why keeping it in the fridge is important to keep it fresh.


----------



## Maca44 (Apr 14, 2021)

helli said:


> As a (full carb) bread baker, this is really interesting.
> I use no preservatives and now find shop bought bread scary for how long it lasts. Shop bought bread is also bland in comparison to home made.


Isn't it scary how long supermarket bread keeps, although handy it can't be good can it. Before my type 2 I loved baking bread it's a million miles away from shop bread as you know I gave up spuds/rice etc but bread was a biggy for me so was amazed when I baked my first Keto loaf it's so nice. 

Keep baking everyone


----------



## AngelSprings (Apr 14, 2021)

Hi Maca, The first slice ended up being 1" one side tapering down to 1/4" the other, so I followed the You Tube demonstrator's method of cutting the loaf in half, then slicing it, and found this much easier.

Interesting, Helli, your comments about taking the dough mixture out of the breadmaker, forming it into rolls, then baking it in the oven.  It all depends on how much time you have.  It's more convenient to wham everything into the breadmaker, forget about it for three hour, then just take the finished loaf out.

I like your comments about the cotton bread bag, this would allow the bread to breathe.  And yes, what do they put in store bought bread that makes it last so long?

My bat wings need something a bit stronger than exercise. Major surgery!!

Best wishes.


----------



## goodybags (Apr 18, 2021)

That Bread looks great @Maca44 I’ve never tried making my own bread.
thinking I might have to invest in a bread maker and experiment,
Currently Ive cut right back on breads, however I miss bread more than crisps & chocolate 
I do buy some bread (from the supermarket) I just spend a age looking at the nutritional info label on some of the seed/whole grain loaves to try & see the carb content.


----------



## Maca44 (Apr 18, 2021)

goodybags said:


> That Bread looks great @Maca44 I’ve never tried making my own bread.
> thinking I might have to invest in a bread maker and experiment,
> Currently Ive cut right back on breads, however I miss bread more than crisps & chocolate
> I do buy some bread (from the supermarket) I just spend a age looking at the nutritional info label on some of the seed/whole grain loaves to try & see the carb content.


Honestly it is so easy to make as long as you stick to the exact ingrediencies and weight I have put the recipe and weights on page 1 of this thread. I think the Morphy Richards maker is around £50 I have had mine for years and it's always worked perfectly. I'm like you, potatoes/pies/cake were easy to give up but bread, no, I love it and this loaf is better than anything in the supermarket.


----------



## Maca44 (Apr 21, 2021)

@AngelSprings  how is the bread making going did you manage to try the Organic Oat Fibre ?


----------



## AngelSprings (Apr 21, 2021)

Hi Maca:  Trust you're well!  This is the situation as regards the Low Carb Bread.  I've made three loaves so far.

First Loaf:
This was made with the non-organic oat fibre, and it turned out fine.  The top had a slightly rustic appearance to it, not unattractive, and it tasted and sliced well.
Second Loaf:
This contained the organic oat fibre, and this was the better loaf of the two.  It rose more resulting in larger slices, and the top was smooth and even.  

*BUT:  *After eating the two loaves over several days I've reacted adversely to it, which I'm gutted about.  I've experienced some disturbing heartburn and my blood glucose levels have risen slightly. And the only thing I've changed in my diet is the addition of the low carb bread.

Digressing, a few years ago I ate a small bowl of oat bran, and it lay in my stomach like a heavy brick, my body refusing to digest it.  I ended up being sick (sorry for the image).  So I wondered if it's the oat fibre causing the problem.  Today I made the third loaf leaving out the oat fibre and replacing it with a 40 gram mix of ground sunflower/chia seeds, and the results are OK.  Not as substantial as the other two and the texture is more chewy, but I can live with it if I do not experience the heartburn.  I ate a slice about an hour ago, and so far I've been OK.

Must finish on a happy note!  I love the Morphy Richards breadmaker.  It's rather large for my small kitchen, and from sideways on it reminds me of the Japanese Bullet Train!  But every time I go into the kitchen it gets a little pat of approval.

Best wishes to you.


----------



## Maca44 (Apr 21, 2021)

AngelSprings said:


> Hi Maca:  Trust you're well!  This is the situation as regards the Low Carb Bread.  I've made three loaves so far.
> 
> First Loaf:
> This was made with the non-organic oat fibre, and it turned out fine.  The top had a slightly rustic appearance to it, not unattractive, and it tasted and sliced well.
> ...


Shame the organic fibre caused tummy trouble as it does rise well but there is always a way around it which you have achieved. The main thing is we can eat tasty bread that's great for us bread lovers.


----------



## Drummer (Apr 21, 2021)

There are quite a few different recipes for low carb breads on the internet. I have made a small collection of them, and I have my experiments from a while ago all written in a notebook I can't find at the moment - so I am going with the first lot and looking for the notebook so as to widen my options.
So far I am only sure of the wheat gluten, the yeast, salt, and water - probably the milled seeds will be included, but I have all sorts of things to try out - at least the psyllium did not turn the first try purple.


----------



## Maca44 (Apr 22, 2021)

Drummer said:


> There are quite a few different recipes for low carb breads on the internet. I have made a small collection of them, and I have my experiments from a while ago all written in a notebook I can't find at the moment - so I am going with the first lot and looking for the notebook so as to widen my options.
> So far I am only sure of the wheat gluten, the yeast, salt, and water - probably the milled seeds will be included, but I have all sorts of things to try out - at least the psyllium did not turn the first try purple.


You will have to make a new notebook listing where you put the notebook


----------



## AngelSprings (Apr 24, 2021)

My life seems to have gone to pot recently.  I'm either planning baking the next low carb loaf or making it!  And then on top of that I've been researching a holiday stay for myself, my son, and granddaughter.  I rise early and two hours later I'm still in my dressing gown glued to the computer.

Right, yesterday, I decided to turn the Keto King low carb recipe into rolls.  It appeared a long winded job, and it was, but I finished up with six large rolls, and they tasted good.  I used the 'dough' setting on the bread machine, then took out the dough and fashioned it into six rolls, proofed it for about an hour, then baked them for approximately sixteen minutes at 180c.  I did deviate slightly from the original recipe by replacing the 41 grams of oat fibre with oat flour which I made by blitzing rolled oats in my Vitamix.  I don't think it added very many carbs to the finished recipe.

I'll have to stop baking bread.  My freezer is getting very full!  I

Best wishes to everyone!


----------



## Maca44 (Apr 27, 2021)

AngelSprings said:


> My life seems to have gone to pot recently.  I'm either planning baking the next low carb loaf or making it!  And then on top of that I've been researching a holiday stay for myself, my son, and granddaughter.  I rise early and two hours later I'm still in my dressing gown glued to the computer.
> 
> Right, yesterday, I decided to turn the Keto King low carb recipe into rolls.  It appeared a long winded job, and it was, but I finished up with six large rolls, and they tasted good.  I used the 'dough' setting on the bread machine, then took out the dough and fashioned it into six rolls, proofed it for about an hour, then baked them for approximately sixteen minutes at 180c.  I did deviate slightly from the original recipe by replacing the 41 grams of oat fibre with oat flour which I made by blitzing rolled oats in my Vitamix.  I don't think it added very many carbs to the finished recipe.
> 
> ...


My wife is going mad because the freezer shelf is full of Keto bread with various tweaks shall we open a shop  .


----------



## AngelSprings (Apr 27, 2021)

Maca44 said:


> My wife is going mad because the freezer shelf is full of Keto bread with various tweaks shall we open a shop  .


Not a shop, Maca, that's far too archaic!  We must search the universe for a magic ingredient to include in the bread that will eliminate people's need to eat all the time.  And also a method of reducing the carbs to nil.  We could then demonstrate it on You Tube.   I don't understand the mechanics of You Tube.  Could we end up rich?


----------



## Maca44 (Apr 27, 2021)

AngelSprings said:


> Could we end up rich?


NO


----------



## Drummer (Apr 27, 2021)

Subsequent tries to make the bread again have all resulted in saggy bricks. I obviously added or subtracted something from the mixture and I can't remember what - making dinner at the same time as the bread was not a good idea, obviously.


----------



## AngelSprings (Apr 27, 2021)

I was just writing to you, Drummer, and it's just disappeared into thin air.  It must be in outer space somewhere.  Goodness knows where it will turn up!


----------



## Drummer (Apr 27, 2021)

AngelSprings said:


> I was just writing to you, Drummer, and it's just disappeared into thin air.  It must be in outer space somewhere.  Goodness knows where it will turn up!


Gremlins.
No matter what the system, it will eventually be attacked by the little varmints.


----------



## AngelSprings (Apr 28, 2021)

Hi Drummer, I was typing a reply to your post yesterday evening when suddenly the whole lot disappeared, so I'll try again.  Please bear in mind that I, too, am a novice, but so far the bread has turned out well.

I like the Keto King's demonstration on You Tube on how to make the bread.  May I suggest that you view this several times (this is what I did) before starting the bread, so you know the correct sequence of adding the ingredients to the bread pan.  When you open up the Keto King's video underneath it says Page, click onto this, then Show More, scroll down and a list of the ingredients appear.  The ingredients are shown in grams and ounces, which I think is a bonus.  I use grams.

The water must be lukewarm, and the eggs and butter need to be taken out of the fridge beforehand so they're at room temperature.  This is all on the video.  When all the ingredients have been added the lid goes down, press Basic Setting (1), 2 lb loaf, medium crust.  Hey presto, in three hours time you should have the perfect loaf.

Because there are quite a few ingredients I was apprehensive that I might inadvertently miss one out, so as I weighed them I placed them in small individual containers and lined them up in the order they were to go in the bread pan.

I hope these suggestions help, Drummer.  Let me know if you are successful.  

Right, I'm going to send this before in disappears into space!

Best wishes.


----------



## Julieannas (May 1, 2021)

Maca44 said:


> Not tried that bread but often make her normal bread which is nice but not as nice as my Keto beadmaker loaf.
> 
> Don't try her chips although nice they go straight through you.


Which recipe do you use for your bread maker please. I've looked at a couple on YouTube, but they all seem to use wheat gluten powder and I think I may be intolerant, as since doing keto my IBS has gone.


----------



## Julieannas (May 1, 2021)

AngelSprings said:


> Hi Drummer, I was typing a reply to your post yesterday evening when suddenly the whole lot disappeared, so I'll try again.  Please bear in mind that I, too, am a novice, but so far the bread has turned out well.
> 
> I like the Keto King's demonstration on You Tube on how to make the bread.  May I suggest that you view this several times (this is what I did) before starting the bread, so you know the correct sequence of adding the ingredients to the bread pan.  When you open up the Keto King's video underneath it says Page, click onto this, then Show More, scroll down and a list of the ingredients appear.  The ingredients are shown in grams and ounces, which I think is a bonus.  I use grams.
> 
> ...


My machine is one and a half pound, would the ingredients be too much?


----------



## Julieannas (May 1, 2021)

AngelSprings said:


> Hi Maca:  Trust you're well!  This is the situation as regards the Low Carb Bread.  I've made three loaves so far.
> 
> First Loaf:
> This was made with the non-organic oat fibre, and it turned out fine.  The top had a slightly rustic appearance to it, not unattractive, and it tasted and sliced well.
> ...


I think you may be able to replace the oat fibre with psyllium husk. It's a fibre like oats. A Baker I follow on you tube called lowcarbrecipeideas uses this in her bread. I was thinking of giving it a go.


----------



## Drummer (May 1, 2021)

Julieannas said:


> I think you may be able to replace the oat fibre with psyllium husk. It's a fibre like oats. A Baker I follow on you tube called lowcarbrecipeideas uses this in her bread. I was thinking of giving it a go.


I have used psyllium flour, not the whole husk, in my bread to date, and it seems to work.
It did not even turn purple, which is what a lot of psyllium does when heated.


----------



## Maca44 (May 1, 2021)

Julieannas said:


> Which recipe do you use for your bread maker please. I've looked at a couple on YouTube, but they all seem to use wheat gluten powder and I think I may be intolerant, as since doing keto my IBS has gone.


I am afraid I use Vital wheat gluten and organic oat fibre. Go on Youtube seach (Heavenly fan) she does lots of hand made breads.


----------

